
N.Y. Traffic Deaths Rise - drkimball
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/10/nyregion/nyc-deaths-pedestrian-cycling.html
======
jshaqaw
NYC could easily have a red light camera on every significant corner and real
penalties for blowing through a light. Right now minority of drivers but a
significant enough minority blows through lights because they know they most
likely won't get caught and the penalties for doing so are a slap on the
wrist. If there was a $1k ticket for blowing a red light believe me it would
stop really quickly

~~~
huebomont
Skip the red light camera phase and just start redesigning the streets so they
don't invite speeding and dangerous driving. No amount of enforcement is ever
going to stop assholes. Making them feel like they might hurt THEMSELVES if
they drive recklessly will.

~~~
MisterTea
Don't know why you're getting modded down. This is precisely the aim of Vision
Zero. They have been narrowing streets, experimenting with zig-zag roads along
schools, extending curbs into streets etc. The idea is to slow traffic down.

Right now were in a transitional phase where drivers are feeling the squeeze
and starting to get riled up. Plus the overcrowding is not helping either. So
drivers are not only more fatigued from traffic but now feeling at odds with
pedestrians because of these modifications. I suspect that this is the reason
for the spike. I've lived here my whole life and it's way more crowded than
ever. Pedestrians are spilling into the streets and competing with drivers.

The need to push and remove more needless cars. I also want to see more bike
lanes. Some of the roads I have seen narrowed have left plenty of room for
dedicated or protected bike lanes but they left as unmarked no man's land. I
also see some roads and intersections with very questionable redesigns and
traffic patterns which force cars and pedestrians to fight. So the city needs
to accept that some intersections they have designed arent as safe as they
want them to be. One redesign by me has forced a lot of traffic through the
local side streets which are major pedestrian routes (school right down the
roads with lots of children about) and have not received ANY vision zero
attention at all. So they just push the problems from one place to another.
The only way to fix the issues is to eliminate cars. Honestly, they need a
quota or some other restriction of ownership and driving in NYC.

~~~
huebomont
Yep! But I don't think a ban is needed to remove cars. Just make it
undesirable to have one. Remove incentives to drive. For example, removing
parking (free parking especially) is a great way to remove cars.

------
huebomont
It's the giant SUVs. The answer is obvious just by walking around, but the
data is an obvious correlation as well. Any car that you can't see a child out
of should be illegal.

------
generalpass
Nobody ever accused journalists of being statisticians.

